# Cannot connect to OBDII port



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Having issues connecting vag-com, any obdII connector etc.
The exception to this was when I borrowed Snowhere's Bluetooth VAD mobile. It worked fine.
I am guessing I have a lack of power to the K-line, anyone have a wiring diagram?


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

you using a cheapo ebay cable?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (justinperkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinperkins* »_you using a cheapo ebay cable?

I have a real one, and also tried a buddy's cheapo cable, same issue with both. Also used a generic OBDII scanner and it won't connect either.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

I will be down in Denver this weekend no matter what. At the very least, we can meet up and use my Vad and you can have a gander at the Bentley wiring diagrams. We used it that time with the Vad cable, as I did not see the need to buy the bluetooth OBDII module. The Vad cable may be a little differnt, as it charges the palm at the same time.
I still do not have all that I need for the rado suspension, so I think I will just take the A6 to d-town this weekend.




_Modified by Snowhere at 8:02 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I will be down in Denver this weekend no matter what. At the very least, we can meet up and use my Vad and you can have a gander at the Bentley wiring diagrams. We used it that time with the Vad cable, as I did not see the need to buy the bluetooth OBDII module. The Vad cable may be a little differnt, as it charges the palm at the same time.
I still do not have all that I need for the rado suspension, so I think I will just take the A6 to d-town this weekend.


Give me a call when you are in denver, i will come down and grab a beer with you somewhere. I am more concerned with the wiring diagrams at this point. The car doesn't throw any codes but emissions was not the best 2 hours I had this week.
They couldn't connect to the OBDII port so after an hour or so of arguing I got them to waiver it and just put the car on the dyno and test it.
I had thought you bought the bluetooth VAD Mobile stuff, i must be








McNoob brought up the idea of maybe the K-line from the ecu has a break in it somewhere. Or switched power to the connector wasn't working. I will go through my fuses tonight and check continuity on the power


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

The Palm is bluetooth capable, but you still need the sender to plug into the OBD port to send wireless. Since I do not have the 2.7tt, I was less concerned about trying to see stuff wireless. I have monitored the 2.8 while driving, but I just had the wire across my lap. 
IM me a fax # and I can send you some wiring diagrams, I brought the Bentley with me to work, just for you. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_The Palm is bluetooth capable, but you still need the sender to plug into the OBD port to send wireless. Since I do not have the 2.7tt, I was less concerned about trying to see stuff wireless. I have monitored the 2.8 while driving, but I just had the wire across my lap. 
IM me a fax # and I can send you some wiring diagrams, I brought the Bentley with me to work, just for you. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 



I am about to buy the normal one cable. I can't justify 600 bucks just for wireless on something that I won't use everyday. A cable is fine for datalogging IMO.
That and I just found software for my standalone in the corrado that runs on Palm.


----------

